# PS4 Or Xbox 1? Please Answer!



## TylerHartman (May 14, 2015)

Hi I have to do a survey for my math class!
What do you guys prefer?
PS4 Or Xbox 1?
Please respond I need 150 votes by June.

-Thank You!
Tyler Hartman


----------



## Ericzander (May 14, 2015)

Wii U.

You should have made this a poll.


----------



## tbb043 (May 14, 2015)

I also prefer Wii U.

But if that's not acceptable PS4, though I don't have that or Xbone.


----------



## Depravo (May 14, 2015)

Poll added.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 14, 2015)

all depends on the exclusives id rather invest the 400+ on a graphics card and power supply if your pc needs one.


----------



## TecXero (May 14, 2015)

Depends on what interests you. For me, it's Wii U, PC, and 3DS. PS4 does tempt me once in a while, but the exclusives it has will probably come to PC sooner or later. I even have a HTPC set up with a couple of controllers and a XBMC like interface to give me a console like experience with a lot of my PC games. RTSs and FPSs I still play on a desktop PC.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2015)

I personally prefer Sony over Microsoft, so I'd say PS4, but it does depend on what you're looking for in a console, or which company you prefer.
I guess it also depends on the games available for each console, and what kind of games you like.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2015)

Both consoles are pretty solid. Although the PS4 has the edge in terms of raw horsepower, unless you're bothered by minor differences in resolution/framerate, it's not a big deal. Either of them is going to be a good choice, so it's really a matter of whether you like Sony's or Microsoft's exclusives more and which ecosystem is more appealing to you.


----------



## TylerHartman (May 14, 2015)

Wow 5 Votes aready Thanks guys!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 14, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend PS4, XO or Wii U. They still need more games to be considerate to be worth buying.

As much as I want to buy a PS4 I can't really justify until it has a solid library.


----------



## TylerHartman (May 14, 2015)

Hmm Ok


----------



## Margen67 (May 14, 2015)

PC.


----------



## TylerHartman (May 14, 2015)

Lol I Like The Pc Aswell!


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 14, 2015)

I have several reasons to recommend a PS4:
inFamous Second Son(and First Light)
Bloodborne
Omega Quintet
The Order 1886
The Last of Us remastered
Little Big Planet 3
the best version of Ground Zeroes was on PS4 and probably the same will happen with The Phantom Pain.
Disgaea 5
Persona 5
Guilty Gear Xrd
Ratchet & Clank
Uncharted


----------



## Rioluwott (May 14, 2015)

Why the wii u isn´t acceptable too?


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 14, 2015)

I think he just needs a poll with two options for his maths class, so he does not really care for reasons.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 14, 2015)

MegaAce™ said:


> I think he just needs a poll with two options for his maths class, so he does not really care for reasons.


Absolutely it doesn't matter all he needs is a simple ps4 or xbone


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 14, 2015)

And for those asking "y no Wii U"- it's just because he doesn't need that information. Whatever this is for, it obviously doesn't involve the Wii U. Asking about it repeatedly won't make it magically matter for his purpose.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 14, 2015)

I chose the Xbox One, because it looked really lonely 

chavosaur come help make it feel less lonely ;O; 

EDIT: also lulz for people trying to justify their choices. Nobody gives a fuck in this particular thread, lrn2read or cri moar ;O;


----------



## TylerHartman (May 14, 2015)

Lol


----------



## nxwing (May 14, 2015)

I chose thr XBOX One over the PS4 because of it's price range here even if I still cannot afford it. Another reason is because of it's beautiful controller.


----------



## TylerHartman (May 14, 2015)

Got To Admit I Like The Controller


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2015)

Personally, I say to wait until E3 to make a choice


----------



## TylerHartman (May 14, 2015)

Hmm Ok


----------



## SickPuppy (May 15, 2015)

If I didn't already have a Wii U then I'd get a PS4.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 15, 2015)

Don't bump your threads, it's against the rules.


----------



## TylerHartman (May 15, 2015)

It Is Hmm Ok Sorry


----------



## Hells Malice (May 15, 2015)

I always laughed at the people in the moron math classes...
Now i know what they did...


----------



## TylerHartman (May 15, 2015)

Is there A List Of Rules Some where?


----------



## Joe88 (May 15, 2015)

TylerHartman said:


> Is there A List Of Rules Some where?


http://gbatemp.net/help/terms


----------



## Walker D (May 15, 2015)

If I pooped money, I would go with XBone .....just to be a Killer Instinct playing machine...

Since I'm not too interested in other exclusive games for any of those systems, I wouldn't get any of them in other situations.

(Bloodborne is interesting ...but those loading times are too retarded for me to bother ....I prefer waiting for a PC port really....)


----------



## TylerHartman (May 15, 2015)

Hmm Cool


----------



## Taleweaver (May 15, 2015)

PC and wiiu offer me all the games I want. I couldn't care less for these next-gen exclusive games. At least not to a degree of spending any money on it.

Voted PS4, but more in a "if you could get one for free, which'd you choose?" kind of way.


----------



## Qtis (May 15, 2015)

PS4, but that's just me.

I have far too many consoles already and a stellar gaming PC to boot. As Foxi4 said, you'll need to choose between the exclusives that suit your taste. I bought a 360 years after I bought a PS3, but this was simply because I wanted to play the nice exclusive library of the 360 already available at the time. As is, it's either or or the PS4 and Xbox One, since both have exclusives, but far few to merit buying both of them.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 15, 2015)

Walker D said:


> (Bloodborne is interesting ...but those loading times are too retarded for me to bother ....I prefer waiting for a PC port really....)


They fixed the loading times and it ain't coming to PC, just like Demon's Souls isn't. Sony's the publisher so it's their call and I cand I can't see them getting rid of one of their top exclusives for no reason.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 15, 2015)

I like both. I chose the one.


----------



## fatsquirrel (May 15, 2015)

Theres no pool needed. PS4 is the only real machine to be worth considering. Ofcourse if we rule out the WiiU from the options.
By the way, you actually made a research for your math class thats cute. When I was in school we faked all the researches


----------



## Walker D (May 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> They fixed


Um.... interesting ..so I guess I have one game on the PS4 that interests me, and one on the XBone 


still not enough for me to open my wallet though


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 15, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I have several reasons to recommend a PS4:
> inFamous Second Son(and First Light)
> Bloodborne
> Omega Quintet
> ...


 
You included games that are yet to be released so that doesn't make it a solid purchase until they're really published.


----------



## razielleonhart (May 15, 2015)

get a PC the only reason why i could see buying a PS4 or Xbone is to play exclusives


----------



## chartube12 (May 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Both consoles are pretty solid. Although the PS4 has the edge in terms of raw horsepower, unless you're bothered by minor differences in resolution/framerate, it's not a big deal. Either of them is going to be a good choice, so it's really a matter of whether you like Sony's or Microsoft's exclusives more and which ecosystem is more appealing to you.


 

Not having to rebuild my friends list was why I went with the xbone first. Maybe I will eventually get a ps4. I want to play the new infamous games.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 15, 2015)

"Buy a PC"

Have any of you entertained the fact that some of us just don't like gaming on a PC? For me, it just isn't as fun. I can't seem to complete almost any of the games I've bought on Steam, which are not few in number. Maybe it's because I so heavily associate my computers with work or other forms of video entertainment, but something about PC gaming doesn't click for me. Owning a PS4, I feel right at home gaming, and I prefer buying all my games on that for the simple fact that I know if I buy a game for it, the PS4 will run it without any fuss. There's something appealing about a device made for gaming that isn't good at much else. I guess that's why the 3DS still sells so well in the face of endlessly more capable smart devices.


----------



## Disco (May 15, 2015)

It depends on the exclusives you like.
I chose for myself PS4 (as you can see in my sig) 
And, also that's my vote.

EDIT: I also have X1 controller which I use on my PC, and have to admit that it's one of the best controllers evah !!


----------



## chavosaur (May 15, 2015)

Worry not, I am here. 

Quite personally, I'd still pick Xbox over PS4, just given my history, friends, and gaming choices, as well as online infrastructure. Like paid subscription or not, Xbox Live has been way more reliable in the past then Playstation Network, in terms of security and function. At least in my personal experience. 

That being said, I do like having both. Bloodborne has eaten up every second of free time I have, and the only reason I really own the PS4 is to channel all my weab games into it, and to play Godzilla >_> 

You mostly buy a console for exclusives and simplicity anyway though, and that's why I own both, and tend to favor the Xbox One more. Halo, Sunset overdrive, Dead rising 3, titanfall, the upcoming scalebound, phantom dust, gears of war. 

All that stuff is my jam. 

And I also agree with Nathan's earlier statement. We get it, PC's can do a lot. 
On a console, it's simplistic, easier to access, easier to maintain, has exclusivity,
and that's all I need for it to do. I have a gaming PC as well that I default to just doing work on 9/10 times, because why bother playing on it when I can play everything on a bigger TV display, not have to sit at a desk and just lay in bed, and play where I have more friends?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 16, 2015)

Oh Chavo, the newest trailer of Godzilla for PS3/PS4 looked rather disappointing so it's a bummer but then again not a whole lot of people are probably going to buy it anyway.

The best 3D monster games are on PS2/Xbox.

I'm not sure I'd call Tech Romancer necessarily good but very average, I should point out it's about robots fighting in 2D perspective.


----------



## TylerHartman (May 16, 2015)

Thanks For Voting Guys!


----------



## cynique (May 16, 2015)

Walker D said:


> If I pooped money, I would go with XBone .....just to be a Killer Instinct playing machine...
> 
> Since I'm not too interested in other exclusive games for any of those systems, I wouldn't get any of them in other situations.
> 
> (Bloodborne is interesting ...but those loading times are too retarded for me to bother ....I prefer waiting for a PC port really....)


 
a pc port for bloodborne not gonna happen ever



TylerHartman said:


> Hmm Cool


 
are you trying to increase your posts ? too lame


----------



## TylerHartman (May 16, 2015)

No Its Because I Need This Done By The Next month


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 16, 2015)

cynique said:


> a pc port for bloodborne not gonna happen ever


With PlayStation Now it'll be possible to play PS exclusives on non-PS devices.


----------



## cynique (May 16, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> With PlayStation Now it'll be possible to play PS exclusives on non-PS devices.


 
on rooted mobile devices or other platforms too?


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 16, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> "Buy a PC"
> 
> Have any of you entertained the fact that some of us just don't like gaming on a PC? For me, it just isn't as fun. I can't seem to complete almost any of the games I've bought on Steam, which are not few in number. Maybe it's because I so heavily associate my computers with work or other forms of video entertainment, but something about PC gaming doesn't click for me. Owning a PS4, I feel right at home gaming, and I prefer buying all my games on that for the simple fact that I know if I buy a game for it, the PS4 will run it without any fuss. There's something appealing about a device made for gaming that isn't good at much else. I guess that's why the 3DS still sells so well in the face of endlessly more capable smart devices.


 
I'm with you man, although I do understand why some people prefer gaming on PCs because high-end PCs, while expensive are infinitely more powerful than consoles and much, MUCH more open. However, fucking with the settings, driver issues controller option or lack thereof etc make it less appealing to me as you said. I mostly use my PC for emulation because it's slow as shit and can't run any modern games well, but even when I upgrade it, it'll still be an emulation machine.

I prefer consoles, but they're becoming more and more PC-like every day with incomplete games that require constant patching, DLC scams/pay2win microtrans bullshit and games generally being unplayable without an internet connection. Part of it is me getting old but I prefer consoles that don't require me to update the OS or the games themselves in order to play them. Online play can be great but I think today's consoles kinda miss the point of what consoles were originally supposed to be. Plug the thing in, put a game in it, turn it on and that's it; today's consoles, while still much simpler than PCs, are way too convoluted and bloated.

I voted PS4, but I believe the Wii U has a better library of games than either the PS4 or X1 at the moment. I'm mostly into quirky Japanese games so the Wii U is more my style, although I really wish Nintendo would make the fucking Gamepad optional. I'm waiting until Xenoblade X to buy one because holy shit that game looks great. I'm gonna wait a few years and see what games come out on the PS4 before buying one, and I have zero interest in the X1. Multiplats are superior on the PS4, and none of the X1's current exclusives interest me.


----------



## Armadillo (May 16, 2015)

In this topic, hdmi out, steam big picture mode and xinput controller support don't exist.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 16, 2015)

cynique said:


> on rooted mobile devices or other platforms too?


Sony said they'd start with Sammy TVs then move on to other platforms. Gaming is going to eventually become a service like Netflix.


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2015)

Halo.
That and everyone knows me as the resident xbox expert.

I got a PS3 and 360 but eh, I just prefer Xbox.
Controller is better, online structure is better, console looks nicer (trapezoid srsly....)
That and I started hacking on the old Xbox.


----------



## Bimmel (May 16, 2015)

You: Hey people! What do you like more - apples or bananas?

People: Pears!

Funny to watch it's everywhere the same. 

If I had to choose then it would be the PS4 because you can play online without having to pay. I'm not sure if this is right though.


----------



## emigre (May 16, 2015)

PS4 cos I have a PS4.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 16, 2015)

I have no intention to buy either any time soon, but if I do decide to commit then the PS4 has a slight edge at the moment, thanks in no small part to the prospect of a new Dissidia on the horizon. My personal policy is to not invest in a console until it has six games unique to that system that I have a great interest in that I have reasonable faith in not turning out to be utter bollocks on toast. Right now the PS is close to that number but with KH3 and FF Type Zero HD also on the 'bone the PS4 technically lost two exclusives from my list so it needs to catch up before I'm totally convinced.


----------



## TecXero (May 16, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> "Buy a PC"
> 
> Have any of you entertained the fact that some of us just don't like gaming on a PC? For me, it just isn't as fun. I can't seem to complete almost any of the games I've bought on Steam, which are not few in number. Maybe it's because I so heavily associate my computers with work or other forms of video entertainment, but something about PC gaming doesn't click for me. Owning a PS4, I feel right at home gaming, and I prefer buying all my games on that for the simple fact that I know if I buy a game for it, the PS4 will run it without any fuss. There's something appealing about a device made for gaming that isn't good at much else. I guess that's why the 3DS still sells so well in the face of endlessly more capable smart devices.


 
This isn't relevant to the topic, but have you ever tried setting up one as a HTPC? I have one set up with Kodibuntu, hooked up to my HDTV, and controlled with my 360 gamepad. It's great for a console like experience with PC games. I'm not saying what you prefer is wrong, just that PC gaming doesn't have to be limited to a desktop environment.

As for the topic. It's a survey, I doubt PC or Wii U is relevant to the OP's survey.


----------



## VMM (May 16, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I chose thr XBOX One over the PS4 because of it's price range here even if I still cannot afford it. Another reason is because of it's beautiful controller.


 

I played with both controllers and the PS4 seems the best for me.
I've never seem such a good controller, if I could define ergonomic, I would with this controller as an example.
I'm not saying X1 controller is bad, it's actually really good, it has everything that X360 controller had that were good,
plus the D-Pad which is way better than the X360 one.


----------



## TylerHartman (May 17, 2015)

Wow 61 Votes!
Thanks Guys!


----------



## Hells Malice (May 17, 2015)

VMM said:


> I played with both controllers and the PS4 seems the best for me.
> I've never seem such a good controller, if I could define ergonomic, I would with this controller as an example.
> I'm not saying X1 controller is bad, it's actually really good, it has everything that X360 controller had that were good,
> plus the D-Pad which is way better than the X360 one.


 
The dualshock has always been good for small girly hands.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 17, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> The dualshock has always been good for small girly hands.


As a man with small girly hands, I approve your post.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 17, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> As a man with small girly hands, I approve your post.


 
I liked the DS4 and it is far better than DS1, DS2 or DS3 but yeah still pretty small. I like something that fills my hands, like.. GameCube, Xbox or Wii U (WUPC) controllers.

And yes, even the humongous Original Xbox controller.


----------



## Walker D (May 17, 2015)

cynique said:


> a pc port is a no-no


Already talked about here ..you should had read the other posts.


----------



## VMM (May 17, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> The dualshock has always been good for small girly hands.


 
Actually my hands are far from small and girly, the distance from the bottom of my right hand to the top of my middle finger is 20cm,
it's width is 22.8cm, so it's actually a big hand. The dualshock 4 is a lot more comfortable than the previous ones, or at least it is for me.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> I liked the DS4 and it is far better than DS1, DS2 or DS3 but yeah still pretty small. I like something that fills my hands, like.. GameCube, Xbox or Wii U (WUPC) controllers.
> 
> And yes, even the humongous Original Xbox controller.




What are you? A descendant from the Yeti?


----------



## cynique (May 18, 2015)

Walker D said:


> Already talked about here ..you should had read the other posts.


Delete


----------



## filfat (May 18, 2015)

XB1 Cause UWP Apps 

(I appear to be the only one whom uses the TV more as a big screen for apps than for media XD)


----------



## TylerHartman (May 19, 2015)

Wow 73 Votes Thanks Guys!


----------



## aofelix (May 19, 2015)

Ps4 has all the future exclusives which would sway me towards a console.

Sad because I like the xbox one controller.


If you don't have a gaming PC, get a PS4. 
If you have a gaming PC, consider a Wii U or wait.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 19, 2015)

I've just voted now for PS4 but until it gets a proper library of games it's not worth it, imo.

What the hell happened to Sony? PS3 is filled with plenty of awesome exclusives yet PS4 is dry as fuck when it comes to it. :-/


----------



## Hells Malice (May 19, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I've just voted now for PS4 but until it gets a proper library of games it's not worth it, imo.
> 
> What the hell happened to Sony? PS3 is filled with plenty of awesome exclusives yet PS4 is dry as fuck when it comes to it. :-/


 
You mean the PS3 that had no gaems for like 2 years after its release or more and FINALLY started getting good stuff years into its release? You must be reeally young to not remember the "PS3 has no gaems" joke that the WiiU has now inherited.
Hell i'm pretty sure PS2 was the same but i'm not sure since I only got one waay late.

PS4 isn't doing too bad though. Xbone has...Master Chief Collection (which frankly is causing me to lean towards it but hey), PS4 has a fair few fun titles like FF Type.0, Samurai Warriors, and some other crap I can't think of off the top of my head. My friend has both and he makes the PS4 just seem waay more appealing. Both do still kinda suck though.


----------



## aofelix (May 19, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I've just voted now for PS4 but until it gets a proper library of games it's not worth it, imo.
> 
> What the hell happened to Sony? PS3 is filled with plenty of awesome exclusives yet PS4 is dry as fuck when it comes to it. :-/


 


Sony are very very slow starters. PS3 first 3 years was utter balls. 360 dominated them and had all the best exclusives. Sadly MS couldn't hold onto them (Bioshock, Mass Effect). If they had, the XBOX brand probably would have exploded since they were genuine system sellers which have went onto become the most popular multiplats.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 19, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> You mean the PS3 that had no gaems for like 2 years after its release or more and FINALLY started getting good stuff years into its release? You must be reeally young to not remember the "PS3 has no gaems" joke that the WiiU has now inherited.
> Hell i'm pretty sure PS2 was the same but i'm not sure since I only got one waay late.
> 
> PS4 isn't doing too bad though. Xbone has...Master Chief Collection (which frankly is causing me to lean towards it but hey), PS4 has a fair few fun titles like FF Type.0, Samurai Warriors, and some other crap I can't think of off the top of my head. My friend has both and he makes the PS4 just seem waay more appealing. Both do still kinda suck though.


PS3 took its time but after 2 years it finally had a great library now tell me, is the same true for PS4? Nope.


----------



## TylerHartman (May 21, 2015)

Wow 81 Votes Thanks Guys


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PS3 took its time but after 2 years it finally had a great library now tell me, is the same true for PS4? Nope.


You mean after two years, the PS3 finally started lining up more notable releases. I didn't even get a PS3 until about 2011, and that was about the point where I felt it was worth buying. That's not to say the PS4 is magically different since I bought it already, but rather, I just wanted to keep up with this gen. Regardless, the PS4 is about 1.5 years old. The fact that you're sitting there whining that it doesn't have 20 AAA exclusive titles is both hilarious and sad. I get we were all a bit spoiled by how long last gen was and it may have skewed perspective on how long it took systems to build respectable libraries, but it's like you were expecting this gen to ignite with as many exclusives as it took the PS3 eight years to gather.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PS3 took its time but after 2 years it finally had a great library now tell me, is the same true for PS4? Nope.


 
It's rolling along about the same.
Do you console peasants still care? Honestly I thought you were used to not having games to play on newer current gen consoles.
About 2 years in the PS3 STARTED getting more and more good games. It wasn't until much later it actually had a library of games worth giving a shit about. Granted Valkyria Chronicles came out in 2008 and that's still the greatest game of all time, so technically I guess it did have the best library of games in 2008...because of that one title.
It's not surprising. Good games take time, and devs probably wouldn't have been developing for the PS4 before or right at release. At least, not many. They all finished up their last gen projects and are likely all now developing for current gen, meaning pretty soon we should start seeing more and more good games. Just like last gen.


----------



## SammyPoke (May 22, 2015)

May someone please tell me why they prefer the Wii U over the PS4? (just curious). . .


----------



## vayanui8 (May 22, 2015)

SammyPoke said:


> May someone please tell me why they prefer the Wii U over the PS4? (just curious). . .


prolly a preferance for nintendo exclusives over 3rd party content. That or they dont consider PC elligible in a console war and get all of their other content there


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 22, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> It's rolling along about the same.
> Do you console peasants still care? Honestly I thought you were used to not having games to play on newer current gen consoles.
> About 2 years in the PS3 STARTED getting more and more good games. It wasn't until much later it actually had a library of games worth giving a shit about. Granted Valkyria Chronicles came out in 2008 and that's still the greatest game of all time, so technically I guess it did have the best library of games in 2008...because of that one title.
> It's not surprising. Good games take time, and devs probably wouldn't have been developing for the PS4 before or right at release. At least, not many. They all finished up their last gen projects and are likely all now developing for current gen, meaning pretty soon we should start seeing more and more good games. Just like last gen.


 
PS3 during its early years wasn't as bad as you make it sound, for me there were some really fun games such as; _MotorStorm_, _Geni: Days of the Blade_, _Uncharted: Drake's Fortune_, _Killzone 2_, _Dragon Ball Z: Burst Limit_ (also on 360), _Heavenly Sword_, _Ridge Racer 7_ and _Virtua Fighter 5_ (also on 360/PC).

So yeah, that wraps it up for PS3. *sigh* Just have to be patient until 2016-17 when PS4 actually builds up to have a decent library of games.


----------



## aofelix (May 22, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PS3 during its early years wasn't as bad as you make it sound, for me there were some really fun games such as; _MotorStorm_, _Geni: Days of the Blade_, _Uncharted: Drake's Fortune_, _Killzone 2_, _Dragon Ball Z: Burst Limit_ (also on 360), _Heavenly Sword_, _Ridge Racer 7_ and _Virtua Fighter 5_ (also on 360/PC).
> 
> So yeah, that wraps it up for PS3. *sigh* Just have to be patient until 2016-17 when PS4 actually builds up to have a decent library of games.


 


That sounds pretty shit to me.


Uncharted Drake's Fortune is one of the worst games I've EVER played. The jump they made to Uncharted 2 is HUGE. Screen tearing, frame rate drops, poor level design, the worst platforming known to man for a AAA game, clunkiness, poor enemy design, a shitty plot... man that game had it all.


IMO,

if you have a gaming PC, buy Wii U > PS4 > XBOX One in that order.
if you don't have a gaming pc, buy a gaming PC > PS4 > wii U > Xbox one in that order.



The sad truth is early adopters are just impatient in terms of buying a console with a limited library but they end up being the most patient as they wait for a few games to trickle down. Other people who invest 2-3 years into a consoles cycle don't have to wait around so much.



SammyPoke said:


> May someone please tell me why they prefer the Wii U over the PS4? (just curious). . .


 

If you have a gaming PC, then a Wii U will provide you with the following games which you cannot get on your platform:

Bayonetta 1
Bayonetta 2
Super Mario 3D World
Super Smash Bros
Mario Kart 8
Mario Party
Wii Party U
Zombii U
Wonderful 101
New Super Mario Bros
Pikmin 3
Wind Waker HD
Lego City Undercover
Nintendoland



The PS4 will currently offer a PC Gamer exclusive content in the form of:

Infamous
Bloodborne
The Order
TLOU Remastered
FFX Remastered
FF Type 0 HD
LBP





I'd say the Wii U selection of games is CURRENTLY better and it fills a hole PC gaming really struggles with: local multiplayer and party games. There are also no real PC equivalents for Mario, Super Smash Bros, MK8, and games which offer unique experiences using the gamepad such as Wonderful 101 and Pikmin 3. The PS4's currently exclusive library however has very obvious PC and third party equivalents (apart from TLOU and LBP IMO).

The counterargument for someone who has a gaming PC is Dolphin can satiate your Nintendo needs through emulating the old Wii titles at 1080p resolution or even high and supersampling them down. Thats a very valid point which has seen myself complete Super Mario Galaxy in HD rather than start Super Mario 3D World.

If its a straight up contest versus the PS4 and Wii U with no gaming PCs taken into account.. I think at this point in time the PS4 now wins. With the likes of Witcher 3, Dragon Age inquisition, Bloodborne and the inclusion of huge third party support... I find it hard to really defend the Wii U as a standalone purchase. Its more like the perfect additional console given the lack of fun local multiplayer games and party games on other platforms.


I'm not trying to trash the PS4 btw. I will buy one and I think its lifespan and exclusive library will better the Wii U eventually. The third party games however just steamroll the Wii U as they offer very few equivalents to the big hitting blockbuster RPGs.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 22, 2015)

aofelix said:


> That sounds pretty shit to me.
> 
> 
> Uncharted Drake's Fortune is one of the worst games I've EVER played. The jump they made to Uncharted 2 is HUGE. Screen tearing, frame rate drops, poor level design, the worst platforming known to man for a AAA game, clunkiness, poor enemy design, a shitty plot... man that game had it all.


 
I personally liked Uncharted 1 for its gameplay and visuals but story? Forget it. Only Uncharted 2 is the good one of the bunch cause with U3 they ruined it trying to make it all cinematic.

The entire time I was playing Uncharted 3 it felt like I was watching a really long boring CGI movie that I didn't plan to.. I just hope Uncharted 4 isn't the same way.



aofelix said:


> If you have a gaming PC, then a Wii U will provide you with the following games which you cannot get on your platform:
> 
> Bayonetta 2
> Super Mario 3D World
> ...


 
Fixed it. If you're ever going to recommend a Wii U library then you can't seriously include Mario Party 10 that's just fucking garbage.


----------



## aofelix (May 22, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I personally liked Uncharted 1 for its gameplay and visuals but story? Forget it. Only Uncharted 2 is the good one of the bunch cause with U3 they ruined it trying to make it all cinematic.
> 
> The entire time I was playing Uncharted 3 it felt like I was watching a really long boring CGI movie that I didn't plan to.. I just hope Uncharted 4 isn't the same way.


 


Ahh I haven't played uncharted 3 yet. I have to get on it. Loved Uncharted 2.


Please replay Uncharted 1. The screen tearing and clunkiness is VERY obvious. I only played it last year and it was the shittest gaming experience of my life. Platforming was so horrible, Drakes rolling was slow and almost Dark Souls-ish and the gameplay was just point and shoot until everything dead (standard uncharted i guess) in very very similar settings, over and over.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> Fixed it. If you're ever going to recommend a Wii U library then you can't seriously include Mario Party 10 that's just fucking garbage.


 


I've only seen lets plays of Mario Party but it honestly looks fun as hell. I'm going to be buying Mario Party to play with my sister and our little cousins, aged like 11 and 13. I think thats where the magic of a game like Mario Party will shine. I think I was watching Angry Joe play with his friends and despite its huge flaws which could have been sorted by Nintendo, it seems to offer a unique experience which is accessible for everyone.

If you're playing the game with a competitive mindset, I understand it will fail you but I think people look too critically at a game like Mario Party expecting it to be more than it advertises.


If you're getting at the locked DLC bullshit, then yeah it sucks.


Nintendo land and Wii Party U were game-changers for me last holiday. I was able to play with the whole family and it was an amazing experience.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 22, 2015)

aofelix said:


> Ahh I haven't played uncharted 3 yet. I have to get on it. Loved Uncharted 2.
> 
> 
> Please replay Uncharted 1. The screen tearing and clunkiness is VERY obvious. I only played it last year and it was the shittest gaming experience of my life. Platforming was so horrible, Drakes rolling was slow and almost Dark Souls-ish and the gameplay was just point and shoot until everything dead (standard uncharted i guess) in very very similar settings, over and over.


 
Uncharted games have always felt sluggish by trying to move the weapon to whichever side so it's not something relevant to know now, actually, I was annoyed at first and tried to find a solution though there wasn't one and eventually became used to it. Sure, I'll play Uncharted 1 again this summer if I remember to.


----------



## aofelix (May 22, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Uncharted games have always felt sluggish by trying to move the weapon to whichever side so it's not something relevant to know now, actually, I was annoyed at first and tried to find a solution though there wasn't one and eventually became used to it. Sure, I'll play Uncharted 1 again this summer if I remember to.


 


lol just play it again. I played it recently so it didn't have "good graphics" to fall back on. I'd just completed Tomb Raider 2013 and The Last of Us and compared to those two titles, it failed miserably. I'd easily give it a 5/10. I think near the time people will just wowed by the cinematic feel it introduced.

What impresses me so much about Naughty Dog is how they took EVERYTHING uncharted 1 did badly, and improved it. The last time I saw that happen was Persona 3 jumping to Persona 4. You can tell the developers sat down, talked about what sucked and how they wanted to fix it.




http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/932984-uncharted-drakes-fortune/65076147


I've played about 15 games for the PS3. I liked all of them to some degree except Uncharted. Uncharted was the first game I've ever played that would flat out get a 4/10. The gameplay is awful, I have never seen worse platforming... especially as a fundamental part of gameplay (the fact that Naughty Dog made platforming this terrible makes me want to cry). 

The cover and healing health system that has plagued this gen's fps is still here. Hard difficulty in this console gen boils down to duck behind cover, kill someone, wait to heal, kill someone else, avoid grenades when necessary. It's awful, it's repetitive... it's hardly gameplay.

The story here was also god awful and the fact that every 10 steps Drake takes in the small limited linear world leads him into an ambush of 20 people willing to die for a treasure you're leading them to is downright insane. I've never seen more forced and contrite fight scenes then the ones you walk into over and over again in Uncharted.

The puzzle aspects were not puzzles. Look at the original GoW on how to do a fun action based puzzle. Look at Goldensun on how to do a difficult, brain-pulling puzzle. These were not puzzles, they were all incredibly simple and solved within a minute (most of which was using the terrible platforming to navigate).

Every element of gameplay was awful, the story was stupid, the situations you kept being put into were illogical to the point of impossible... the only things good about this game were the characterizations, voice acting and the facial expressions (neat)... and the background was nice too. As for the decent characterization and the trite story... it was just typical Hollywood. Enjoyable, but nothing to leave you thinking at the end of the day.


----------



## mgrev (May 22, 2015)

ps4 is the best
xbox is shit and was always shit


----------



## TVL (May 22, 2015)

mgrev said:


> ps4 is the best
> xbox is shit and was always shit


 
They don't have virtually identical game libraries this gen? What happened?


----------



## flame1234 (May 22, 2015)

Once again GBAtemp makes the right easy decision.
Where is the "Should I get Sky3DS or Gateway?" thread? I imagine it'd be less clear cut there.


----------



## TylerHartman (May 25, 2015)

Please Vote Guys I Need About 75 More Votes! In About 6 Days


----------



## Hells Malice (May 26, 2015)

TylerHartman said:


> Please Vote Guys I Need About 75 More Votes! In About 6 Days


 
I mean I know this is for special math, but you realize you could just...I dunno, fudge the numbers? Really they're pretty arbitrary anyway. If you had the Wii on there it'd have 90% of the votes.



mgrev said:


> ps4 is the best
> xbox is shit and was always shit


 
It's always fun when one peasant slings shit at the other peasant.
While the glorious PC nobles simply sip tea and watch the brutes from our mansion windows.


----------



## TylerHartman (May 26, 2015)

Ok Wtf Ill Just Fudge It


----------



## alirezay (May 29, 2015)

ps4 BUT consider that psn just doesnt work.....
xbox live is way better!


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 31, 2015)

II'm going OT here but this generation has been REALLY, depressingly boring so far imo, other than a few 3DS and Wii U games plus Bloodbourne looks cool. Japan being taken over by shitty phone games(Konami used to be one of my favorite companies  ) has played a big part in this, and I'm worried about Nintendo getting into that kinda shit when they still have a dedicated portable console to take care of.

Nintendo is one of the last great Japanese companies that hasn't either disappeared into mobile hell or turned to shit, although I have plenty of problems with Nintendo as a company. There's region locking, obsession with copyright laws, increased DLC bullshit, shitty VC emulation, no unified account system(yet) and forced gimmicks like the gamepad, which some people like but imo it should be optional. However, I respect Nintendo as a company despite its flaws/fuckups and the 3DS and Wii U(BC is a big plus too) are the only systems that offer all the quirky, psychedelic Japanese games I love. Xenoblade X looks especially fascinating and I hope you don't have to buy DLC to experience the full story.

I boycott all DLC other than legit expansion packs because I hate the practice and 99% of the time it's a scam. I know I rant about DLC/microtrans bullshit too much but it's one of the biggest problems in gaming today and people need to stop falling for DLC scams and paying for microtransactions.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 31, 2015)

To be honest.. I would prefer PS4 over Wii U. Don't get me wrong that Wii U is a great for the games like Zelda and Mario if you are into it like me but I do not have Wii U just yet. Why? I avoid it because there are not many great games out there.. I am just into Zelda and Mario and nothing else. That's why many people liked many games that I disliked excluding Zelda and Mario. Anyway, until one day I will buy a USED one. Right now, I have a PS3 and I am keeping my eyes on PS4 in the near future. No hurry for me, thought. Again, I vote PS4 over Xbox one (A design box is huge and heavy and ugly). Its up to you.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 1, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> To be honest.. I would prefer PS4 over Wii U. Don't get me wrong that Wii U is a great for the games like Zelda and Mario if you are into it like me but I do not have Wii U just yet. Why? I avoid it because there are not many great games out there.. I am just into Zelda and Mario and nothing else. That's why many people liked many games that I disliked excluding Zelda and Mario. Anyway, until one day I will buy a USED one. Right now, I have a PS3 and I am keeping my eyes on PS4 in the near future. No hurry for me, thought. Again, I vote PS4 over Xbox one (A design box is huge and heavy and ugly). Its up to you.



Your opinion is kind of the consensus opinion among gaming enthusiasts and for good reason. The Wii U's sales are abysmal so it probably won't be around for much longer(Xenoblade X + Nintendo games make the Wii U appealing to me) but the PS4 seems to have a much brighter future than either the Wii U or XB1. It's the most powerful home console ever, it has more Japanese support than the XB1 & multiplats are better on the PS4 because it's a stronger console. However, both the PS4 and XB1 lack any games that interest me currently,(minus Bloodbourne maybe) so what I'll likely do is wait a few years & buy a PS4 once it's cheaper & has a much larger library.

I'll only buy a Wii U if Xenoblade X turns out to be awesome. I've been wanting a great JRPG on home consoles for a while, and I missed the first XB game, and my vision is such that I don't feel like playing a massive RPG on a handheld.(if my vision were better I'd just buy the 3DS version) The Wii version is expensive as shit, so once I upgrade my PC, Dolphin it is.

No need to be tentative about your opinion, in other words 

EDIT: Why the fuck are you labeled a newcomer despite registering in 2002? Must be a bug in the new layout.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Your opinion is kind of the consensus opinion among gaming enthusiasts and for good reason. The Wii U's sales are abysmal so it probably won't be around for much longer(Xenoblade X + Nintendo games make the Wii U appealing to me) but the PS4 seems to have a much brighter future than either the Wii U or XB1. It's the most powerful home console ever, it has more Japanese support than the XB1 & multiplats are better on the PS4 because it's a stronger console. However, both the PS4 and XB1 lack any games that interest me currently,(minus Bloodbourne maybe) so what I'll likely do is wait a few years & buy a PS4 once it's cheaper & has a much larger library.
> 
> I'll only buy a Wii U if Xenoblade X turns out to be awesome. I've been wanting a great JRPG on home consoles for a while, and I missed the first XB game, and my vision is such that I don't feel like playing a massive RPG on a handheld.(if my vision were better I'd just buy the 3DS version) The Wii version is expensive as shit, so once I upgrade my PC, Dolphin it is.
> 
> ...



Wait!!! Yes something is wrong here. I am not NEWCOMER. Must be a bug. @[email protected]


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 8, 2015)

Turbo Grafix 16 or PC-Engine with a CD drive. Best exclusives.


----------



## lolboy (Jun 8, 2015)

I have been a big Fan-boy of xbox 360 and loved it so much   But Xbox one ruined it by being "MORE" then a gaming console...
PS4 has many nice titles (for now) and it is dedicated to gaming. I am happy I went for PS4


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 8, 2015)

alirezay said:


> ps4 BUT consider that psn just doesnt work.....
> xbox live is way better!



This, though Sony have caught up by a good margin this gen.... I've got both, and am happy with both too, but to me it seems the PS4 is the PS3 done right, and the XBO is the 360 done wrong - make no mistake the 360 was easily the best console of the 2 last gen (I'm not talking about the games here, and of course it's just my opinion anyway), but it's almost like the 2 companies have swapped places: XBO feels very much like the PS3 and PS4 like the 360....

If you're an online gamer, then firstly you go where your friends go, but if that isn't part of the equation, you get the XBO. Otherwise the PS4 is the more powerful, has the better selection of games and 'feels' like the better place to be!


----------

